# Jeep Milage?



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Does anyone have the milage to jeeps of how long they can last. I just talked to a guy they said he has a friend with a 1995 that has 350,000 miles on them and he says there the best vehicle for your money. What do you think?


----------



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Hey Stelmon, Check out: http://messages.yahoo.com/yahoo/Recreation___Sports/Automotive/Makes_and_Models/index.html
Follow the Jeep posts to get the real story from owners. Anyone who offers a 7 year, 100,000 mile drive train warranty like Jeep must be backing it up with a pretty good history record.


----------

